# Ethanol-Free Gas!



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I finally found a place that sells Ethanol-Free Gas, and it was only 20 minutes away. I am very excited for my Lawn Equipment.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Where are you at?

I went through Katy the other day and the new Bucees on I-10 literally has it at the pump (a 400 pump gas station with ethanol free at every pump). I live too far for it but i saw that and about lost my damn mind.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I found it at a Murphy's in Cedar Park. They just opened in January. The attendant said all the Murphy's that are opening now will have Ethanol-Free gas.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> I found it at a Murphy's in Cedar Park. They just opened in January. The attendant said all the Murphy's that are opening now will have Ethanol-Free gas.


Holy $hit i have one 15 minutes from my house that i think opened recently. I'm going to go by there and see if they've got it!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> > I found it at a Murphy's in Cedar Park. They just opened in January. The attendant said all the Murphy's that are opening now will have Ethanol-Free gas.
> ...


Call them on the phone!!!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Murphy USA
Beaumont, TX
(409) 892-0564


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> Murphy USA
> Beaumont, TX
> (409) 892-0564


I called and they said they did not have it.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> > Murphy USA
> ...


I called too and got the same. Oh well it was worth a try :lol:

Thanks for checking up on that for me!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> I went through Katy the other day and the new Bucees on I-10 literally has it at the pump (a 400 pump gas station with ethanol free at every pump). I live too far for it but i saw that and about lost my damn mind.


400 pumps?! Holy crap.

I use this website to look for ethanol free gas - it's hit or miss: https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=AL

I'm 3 minutes from 87 ethanol free, but finding 89 for my stihl stuff is a little harder.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex according to @Rackhouse Mayor 
Try:
Beaumont	VP RACING	87 89 91	C & I Oil / Red Dot	409-833-6331	6050 College St


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> @Ecks from Tex according to @Rackhouse Mayor
> Try:
> Beaumont	VP RACING	87 89 91	C & I Oil / Red Dot	409-833-6331	6050 College St


Yeah I've been there. Dead end unfortunately


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you at?
> ...


I honestly don't know how many pumps but I know it's more than 250. It looked about 400 when I went through. They also have the worlds longest car wash. It costs 16 dollars. I went through and I swear it was like my truck was professionally detailed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I just filled up all of my cans at $3.49/Gallon for 90 octane. Never thought I'd have to spend that much at one shot for lawn equipment.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ha! You got a deal. I payed $6/g last week at the marina.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Would 104 or higher be good or bad to use lol I can only find racing fuel


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> Would 104 or higher be good or bad to use lol I can only find racing fuel


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I paid *$2.579* per gallon and I believe it was *87 octane*.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Would 104 or higher be good or bad to use lol I can only find racing fuel


This made me laugh uncontrollably. It became awkward in the room. Thanks for this.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Can Ethanol-Free Gas get moisture in it if it sits in a garage or a storage shed?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I went through Katy the other day and the new Bucees on I-10 literally has it at the pump (a 400 pump gas station with ethanol free at every pump). I live too far for it but i saw that and about lost my damn mind.


Headed to Austin next weekend for a concert...might have to make a detour for the Buc-ee's in Bastrop! Now I'm salivating thinking about al the different types of beef jerky and smoked sausages. I'll keep an eye out for ethanol free pricing just in case someone wants to drive 3 hours for a few pennies discount.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > I went through Katy the other day and the new Bucees on I-10 literally has it at the pump (a 400 pump gas station with ethanol free at every pump). I live too far for it but i saw that and about lost my damn mind.
> ...


I don't know if the one in Bastrop has ethanol free gas. I've only seen it at the katy one - where incidentally there is also the world's longest carwash. I tried it and my truck looks like it had a professional detail.

I actually interviewed for a job as an associate general counsel in Buc-ees legal department several years ago. One of my life's biggest regrets was not getting that job :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> Can Ethanol-Free Gas get moisture in it if it sits in a garage or a storage shed?


It stores better than premium gas, definitely, but it can collect moisture and go bad just like any other gas. If you store in a sealed container like a NATO jerry can it will last forever.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

The Wal-Mart two miles from me has it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally got up to the one about 15' from me.



Filled all my no spill cans.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> I went through Katy the other day and the new Bucees on I-10 literally has it at the pump (a 400 pump gas station with ethanol free at every pump). I live too far for it but i saw that and about lost my damn mind.


I'm 3 miles from it


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Although it cost quite a bit more, since I don't use that much for fuel for the lawn equipment, I use "Tru-Fuel." High octane and no ethanol. If unopened, five years in the can.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So is ethanol free recommend for lawn equipment (reel mowers)? I have been getting premium gas at Costco since that's what my truck takes...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> So is ethanol free recommend for lawn equipment (reel mowers)? I have been getting premium gas at Costco since that's what my truck takes...


Anything small engine. Even my riding lawnmower.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/basics/ethanol-free-fuel/


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > So is ethanol free recommend for lawn equipment (reel mowers)? I have been getting premium gas at Costco since that's what my truck takes...
> ...


Per your article I will start trying the EF gas at a not too far station from me but I can not afford to get the stuff in the cans at big box stores. I go thru at least one if not two 5 gallon fill-ups a month for all my equipment. Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


I noticed a big difference in my blower right away. It just ran smoother. No more little hiccups. I got almost nine gallons and should only have to go every other month. Hope you notice a difference.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@ctrav, The GM1000 manual says to use regular unleaded, so that's what I use.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I tried the EF gas in my rotary mower and maybe its my imagination but it seemed to run smoother and I got almost twice as much lawn cut on a tank. So I like it...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The fuel containing ethanol will result in lower fuel mileage in my vehicles. When I run E-85 fuel, my mileage drops by 2 MPG.

I run premium fuel in all my Stihl equipment, it makes it run better, and actually makes the engines run cooler. You can tell....

I put premium (ethanol free 93 octane from Shell) in the lawn mowers over the winter season with fuel stabilizer, but I run the Honda out of fuel after I shut the fuel petcock off. I usually run the JD X350 during the winter doing miscellaneous lawn tasks.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Is chevron 94 considered a free ethanol gas?


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> The fuel containing ethanol will result in lower fuel mileage in my vehicles. When I run E-85 fuel, my mileage drops by 2 MPG.
> 
> I run premium fuel in all my Stihl equipment, it makes it run better, and actually makes the engines run cooler. You can tell....
> 
> I put premium (ethanol free 93 octane from Shell) in the lawn mowers over the winter season with fuel stabilizer, but I run the Honda out of fuel after I shut the fuel petcock off. I usually run the JD X350 during the winter doing miscellaneous lawn tasks.


Yeah, ethanol has a naturally high octane but lower energy output. Finding ethanol free gas will result in better "mileage", especially in smaller motors.

Personally, after moving to the Milwaukee area I've been having trouble finding any. Ised to be pretty easy to find in Iowa.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

You must not have Kwik Trips down there? The premium at their stations up north are all ethanol free.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

MarshalOfFire said:


> You must not have Kwik Trips down there? The premium at their stations up north are all ethanol free.


They have them, but I haven't seen ethanol free at them anywhere. Might have to go outside the county.


----------

